# Magnets: pretty useful things



## Alex (5/5/16)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ezekiel (5/5/16)

What a bloody good idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (5/5/16)

Tried this when I got home now, works like a charm... When I get my hands on some higher gauge wire gonna give it a run to see how it goes with fused claptons

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (5/5/16)

Alex said:


>



that s a fantastic find . thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

